# pet peeves



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have admin privileges on a different forum and this has always proved to be a popular subject. List your pet peeves regardless of whether or not they have anything to do with farming.

Just a few for now:

1: Your taking a wide piece of equipment down the road. Somebody ahead of you either coming out of their driveway or a intersection looks right at you, then go's ahead and makes the turn anyways forcing you to move over and stop instead of waiting a whole ten seconds for you to get past.

2: Forecasts that are so flaky that you can't even get silage bales made before another downpour comes in.

3: People who own no property, but buy their kids ATV's anyways so then they ride thru the hayfields and standing crops.

4: Like above, people who buy their kids four wheel drives then they go out and tear up no till fields in the off season as they want to 'play' in the mud.

5: People who can't seem to grasp the concept that the left lane on a multi lane highway is supposed to be the 'fast' lane. I just love getting behind somebody that it takes em 10 miles to get around the car to their right.

6: People who block the gas pumps at stations, as it's closest to the door but buy no gas.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I have to second number 5, any left lane idiot









7. cell phone talking/texting drivers!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

8. people who increase speed to match yours when you attempt a pass


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

9. People that believe that the yield sign at the end of the on ramp is optional.

10. People that can't see the EZ Pass sign that is 20 feet wide by 10 feet high until they are too far into the toll plaza to change their mind.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

We have a solution to #3 and #4. Go out and find their path onto or out of the field. Pile up about three to four loads of manure right across the trail. They'll go thru it just once!


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

One of my biggestpet peeves-piling garbage in (on) a full can. Just empty it for cryin out loud. Another peeve-Hay customers who say they'll be right over. . . you know the rest of that story. Since I could keep going- my final peeve for tonight: drain tile blowouts,clogged drain tile, or even broken drain tile. Most of the time it doesn't matter too much but this year, nice drain tile would be pretty handy.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Customers who don't call if they can't come at the time they said they would has to be at the top of my list also. Some people have so little regard for how valuable our time is during haying season.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

People that don't answer their phones.You have to leave them a message than they call you back.Well if everyone did that it just becomes phone tag.









Never fails you call someone they don't answer than you are in the middle of something when they call back.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

CORRUGATED HAY FIELDS!!
Customers who pull ditches through a field and forget to tell you when you go cut the next cutting.
People who beat the HE!! out of brand new trucks/equipment.
There are more that i don't need to get into.
Robert


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Getting passed on a double yellow corner when moving equipment!!!!!!!

Fighting over price when it was set prior to the job.

Buyers wanting the producer to carry the product over the winter for no extra cost. Too many are not willing put out money in the summer to set up storage and buy for the entire winter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

> Buyers wanting the producer to carry the product over the winter for no extra cost. Too many are not willing put out money in the summer to set up storage and buy for the entire winter.[/QUOTE
> 
> Or worse yet you hold it for them and they don't take it all.Especialy if you could of sold it and held it for them because you thought you were sold out.:mad:


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Dealerships that don't carry the parts. Call them and they say to come on down. Wasted gas and wasted time.

Another Pet Peeve is people who try to pass me and a hay wagon when we are going up a hill. When that other car comes over somebody always ends up in a ditch. Good news is it has not been me yet.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

People losing trailer jacks in the hay field, finding it with the disc mower and finding the handle with the just sharpened knives on the square baler..............


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Parts store that say they have a rebuild transmission, drive 2 hours one way, Its not rebuild, cost as much as a rebuilt one, and then say how much of a problem it is that I don't want to buy it because they took all day to pull it for me from a machine that was crushed and had been sitting and they don't know the history on the transmission when talking in person!!!!!!!!!!!!!









And they call me liar because "you can't buy a rebuilt one for the price I was quoted at a different company!!!!!!!!"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

People starting in the front of a field instead of the back or far side.Cutting hay or picking up bales.

If you don't get the field done and have regrowth you end up driving threw it to get to what isn't done.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Talking to tech support people who treat me like some idiot that can't even change a light bulb.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Talking to tech support people who treat me like some idiot that can't even change a light bulb.


Talking to tech support people who can't speak English


----------

